# HUGE egg



## Gecko :) (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Check out the size of the egg one of my chooks laid,.. it is HUGE!
Anyone else come across a Chicken egg this big?


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got one that probably isn't quite that big, but not far off. I feel sorry for whoever laid it..


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 15, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> I've got one that probably isn't quite that big, but not far off. I feel sorry for whoever laid it..



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 15, 2009)

that is a serious bum nut.
cheers


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 15, 2009)

That is insane... one egg omelette. =P


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 15, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> that is a serious bum nut.
> cheers


 

Bum nut!!! Ahahahaha..havnt heard that one for a while..PMSL

Poor chooka.. bet it has a ducks waddle after that!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 15, 2009)

The smaller one was around 55 grams, the big one 185 grams (from memory). Poor chicken


----------



## LauraM (Jan 15, 2009)

I feel sorry for the chooks, ive come around lots ofeggs this size but with around 11 000 chickens you get that...


----------



## Mick87 (Jan 15, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> The smaller one was around 55 grams, the big one 185 grams (from memory). Poor chicken


 
Great Odins raven was that chook part goose O_O


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 15, 2009)

OUCH! 

i was 10 pound 2! lol


----------



## harmac (Jan 15, 2009)

You might find there's more than one yolk inside. They're good eatin!!!


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 15, 2009)

Have had a few like that. they are usually double or tripple yolked.

Have also had the opposite, where one has been tiny. that had no yolk and was all white.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 15, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> Have had a few like that. they are usually double or tripple yolked.
> 
> Have also had the opposite, where one has been tiny. that had no yolk and was all white.


 

you use those ones for merangues.


Will


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 15, 2009)

we got this one from one of our chooks the year before last.....


----------



## kirstys (Jan 15, 2009)

Wallan Market in Melbourne sell eggs like that and they are all double yolked and taste the best, They guy tells us it has something to do with the heat he keeps the chooks at and the concrete is also heated not sure if its true or not


----------



## jan (Jan 15, 2009)

yum big egg and bacon on toast


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 15, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> we got this one from one of our chooks the year before last.....



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you do the same as my hubby, he dates them too (practical) but he also WEIGHTS them and writes that on the egg. Our daughter laughs and is surprised he doesn't try to name them too!!!!! In fact, we came home from a few days away once to find all the eggs shed collected for us in our absence, and all the eggs already there, all had little faces drawn on them, and a different name for each!!!!!! LOL


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 15, 2009)

Did you have to stitch your chook all by yourself after that?? Surely it required a stitch or two???


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 15, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you do the same as my hubby, he dates them too (practical) but he also WEIGHTS them and writes that on the egg.



gotta know which ones to eat first!!! last thing you want is to crack one and its been sitting there for a month!

the weights on the other hand..... lol spose depends how hungry you are!! i'd probably be taking the heaviest ones first! haha


----------



## noidea (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow that egg is unreal, its even got push marks on it.lol. poor chook. I so miss waking up each morning and being able to collect fresh eggs.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 16, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> gotta know which ones to eat first!!! last thing you want is to crack one and its been sitting there for a month!




You can always float test them to find out if they are ok or not


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 16, 2009)

ouch, that musta hurt!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 16, 2009)

i thought pteradactals were extinct?


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for all the replies,. 

Geee some of these big egg pics makes my egg look not so big 
You would have to think it would have been pretty uncomfortable to pass them,.,.. she didnt lay the previous 2 days,. looks like she was saving it up for 1 big 1.

I for some reason am not that keen on eating it ,. it looks kinda yuck, with all those push marks on it,. eeeww,. 
But we will cook it up over the weekend,. will be interesting to see if it has 2 yolks,.

Never heard of small eggs with no yolks,. that is interesting.


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 16, 2009)

wow they look huge 

cant wait to get a few of my own chooks once i move to my new house 

take a pic of that big burtha eat when you cook it up 

cheerz


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 16, 2009)

LOl funny if like a Emu came out if you incubated it.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG The poor chicken!!! Did it die???? :shock:


----------



## christo (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice! I've had two similar size eggs in 16 years of having chooks. Both were double yolkers. Never did figure out which chook laid them - none of them walked funny the next day.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jan 19, 2009)

i believe you will find it will contain two yolks, happens from time to time with chickens


----------



## melgalea (Jan 20, 2009)

this thread gave me a good chuckle last night. lol. poor chooks bums.


----------

